# Ala-Cola Coke copycat Houston, Texas



## ACLbottles (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey everyone, I just thought I'd show the newest addition to my Coca-Cola copycat collection I'm working on. This is a clear Ala-Cola bottle from Houston, TX. It's embossed on the front shoulder Ala-Cola / Company. On the back shoulder it's embossed Houston, Texas. It seems to be fairly unusual for a soda like this to have the town embossed on the back shoulder; usually it's embossed on the heel. It's BIM and is the very first one I've seen. I really love the script on it! It closely resembles the Coca-Cola script, especially the word "Cola". If anyone has any other early copycat sodas they may be willing to part with I'd love to know! Thanks for looking!


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool copy-cat! I dug one from Birmingham a few years. The Coke copycats make a great collection. I have a few left, from the 1990's, when I built up a sizable group. I haven't seen that one! Great find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 15, 2016)

ACL

In case you have never seen this, here's a list of about 300 Coca Cola imitators as of 1919. Save and zoom to read ...


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 15, 2016)

Very cool! How about some pics of all your copy-cats? That would be neat too see.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 15, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Very cool! How about some pics of all your copy-cats? That would be neat too see.




iggy/Rich

Is your question for me in particular or everyone in general? Personally, I only have one copycat bottle that I can think of. Its a *Taka Kola* that I got from Bill Porter several years ago. It was a trade for a certain patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle that I had and he wanted. I don't collect Coca Cola imitation bottles. The only reason I made the trade with Bill is because the Taka Kola bottle was of equal value and just about the only one he wanted to part with.   

Notice the imitation article I posted is dated *August 15, 1919* and does not list the Taka Kola brand. The article attached here is dated *January 9, 1919*, which is seven months earlier, and shows the Coca Cola Company lost a lawsuit for Taka Kola in Charlotte, North Carolina. Which might it explain why Taka Kola was not listed in the August article.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 15, 2016)

P.S.

That is, unless Tako Kola with an 'o' on the 1919 list is a misspelling for Taka Kola with an 'a' ?  I really don't know, and because I'm not into Coca Cola imitators, I will bow out and just tag along for the ride ...


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanx for the pic and info Bob, but is was directed at ACLbottles. I guess anybody else also. Interested to see all of ACL's collection.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 15, 2016)

After Coke sued the competitors, probably wasn't many operating by the time ACL bottles were in use!  But I would like to see some ACL Coke knock-offs. Here's a couple of regional Coke knockoffs, KOKE from Memphis and My Coca from Lexington Ky.


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 15, 2016)

Creekwalker

Want an Aqua My Coca-Co from Lexington?  I have one that I want rid of, it has a broke lip, but otherwise in good shape.  Or, I know where one in good condition is if you want to pay for it.  PM me if interested.


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the responses everyone! Iggyworf, I just started this collection fairly recently so I don't have very many examples yet, but I will definitely post it sometime when I have more bottles to show!

CreekWalker, I tried to send you a PM to ask you a question (something kind of unrelated) but it wouldn't let me because it says you aren't receiving PMs. Do you think you could PM me or maybe give me an email address or something so that I could contact you? Thanks!


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 14, 2016)

The Ala-Cola is neat!  We dug one this weekend in Galveston...first I had seen besides the one you posted.


----------



## CactusJoe (Oct 4, 2017)

*Great CopyCat!*



nhpharm said:


> The Ala-Cola is neat!  We dug one this weekend in Galveston...first I had seen besides the one you posted.[/Here's a nice example I recently found and it is going to the SW Bottle and Jar Spa for a little restoration. Once it's polished, I'll be selling so message me if you're interested!]


----------

